
How Andrew Warner decides who to interview - revorad
http://mixergy.com/how-do-i-decide-who-to-interview/
======
zandorg
Yeah, like if he interviewed me - "My positive attitude to making profits had
a downward effect on my profits". In other words, I haven't made a million,
and I haven't got a success story.

